# Anyone using Havoc's



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

I was thinking of switching to Havoc's this year, but figures I would get a scouting report then switch next year.

What has been your experience?

If I don't go to Havoc's I'll probably go to T3's


----------



## otterk (Dec 24, 2012)

Just bought three this morning. Hopefully, will find out this evening how they work.


----------



## odk (Jun 8, 2010)

Yup shot 2 doe so far and they are awesome!!!!!


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

The latest episode of Growingdeer.tv has a couple doe kill's using havoc's. Pretty impressive. If I didn't have a pack and a half of unused T3's sitting in a drawer, I'd try the havoc's.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

dmrbigeshott said:


> The latest episode of Growingdeer.tv has a couple doe kill's using havoc's. Pretty impressive. If I didn't have a pack and a half of unused T3's sitting in a drawer, I'd try the havoc's.


Same issue I'm having, except with Rage Hypodermic heads... I shot T3s for a few years and was waiting patiently for G5 to release the Havoc, but when the time came to buy broadheads last year and they hadn't came out yet, I decided to go to the next best thing... I just wanted to see what all the fuss with these 2" expandables was about... I'm glad I switched! My brother is shooting the Havocs this year, so hopefully I'll get to see firsthand what kinda damage they do and then make the switch for next season


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

I shot a buck on Oct. 5. Our stands are set pretty high, 25-30', so on shots that are around 20yds the entrance is sometimes a little high.

The shot was quartering away. Entered about 4 ribs from the back and lodged In the offside shoulder. The head broke one rib. Even with only one hole the blood trail was sufficient.



























Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Great pictures! I bought the HAVOCs this year but didn't get a chance to buy one of those practice HAVOCs (and the package I bought didn't come with one as I have seen in others). So, I am sticking with my Montec CS' this season. But, these pictures are great and have me convinced I will use in them in the future. Great blood trail.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Not impressed. Have had 2 shear off leaving only the threads in my arrow on pass throughs. bloodtrails were relatively easy to follow even on high hits though. 315 yards on a double lung doe.. switched back to hypodermic because of trust issues.. still have 3 if somebody wants some


----------

